# Help !!! Save Paph purpurescens !



## Leo Schordje (Jan 16, 2010)

The economy is so bad this guy snapped, he broke in and is holding my _Paph javanicum var virens_ (Crib) or _purpurescens_ (Fowlei) for ransom. His instructions are that each of you should send $ 20 or the virens gets blown to pieces. Help !!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2010)

You so qwazy! :crazy:


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 16, 2010)

So if I pay the $20, does the plant get to move to a safer environment (my place) ?

Susan


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 16, 2010)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## etex (Jan 16, 2010)

Leo-How do we know he hasn't already done the deed?? Kidnappers (and other bad guys) usually have a current newspaper in view!
I can not resist a plea from another ST'r! No crazies at my house(except me, crazy about slippers!)


----------



## Hera (Jan 16, 2010)

What the ??????????????


----------



## Candace (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry, but to get my $20 you'd have to scare me with a bigger gun. :rollhappy:


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 16, 2010)

The check's in the mail.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 16, 2010)

Does he take Visa?


----------



## Ernie (Jan 16, 2010)

PayPal?

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 16, 2010)

That ain't no gun! I bet it's a cigarette lighter.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll send you the $20 if he sends me the virens.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 17, 2010)

Candace said:


> Sorry, but to get my $20 you'd have to scare me with a bigger gun. :rollhappy:



Its not a little gun, the dude is huge, big hands, and that hand is not my hand. :evil: 

Actually it's a 0.380, when you look down that 'little' barrel, it is the same diameter as a 38 cal. a touch bigger than a 9 mm.  It is a small 'backup size' pistol. Potentially very 'effective' should it ever be put to use. 

Ernie - Cash, Paypal, & Money Orders, but no Personal Checks! (think the Svengoolie ad's for his T-Shirts)

Susan & Dot - the contribution is just to save the plant from disaster, the shipping and handling is a LOT more than $20 :rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Jan 17, 2010)

May be a good way to generate forum funds?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 17, 2010)

Heather said:


> May be a good way to generate forum funds?



Excellent - I'll play along, the "Make a Donation" button is in the upper right hand corner of the SlipperTalk page. Put a note in "for Paph ransom" so Heather can track this. -Thanks


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 17, 2010)

say, isn't that a cigarette lighter? :wink:

ooops, didn't look at the second page, someone beat me to it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 17, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> Excellent - I'll play along, the "Make a Donation" button is in the upper right hand corner of the SlipperTalk page. Put a note in "for Paph ransom" so Heather can track this. -Thanks


I think we've been "had"... but I'll play along.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 18, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I think we've been "had"... but I'll play along.


That's for sure! Did you get a pm like I did? I replied like a nice.... 
dumb blonde moderator.... 
What happens when one cries wolf?:fight:


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 18, 2010)

sorry, I still did not get the joke or intention or ..!!??  Jean


----------



## nikv (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, if we wait it out long enough, the virens will develop Stockholm Syndrome and bond with the gunman.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 18, 2010)

:rollhappy::rollhappy: 
Good one Nik! Leo certainly has made us laugh!


----------



## etex (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree-Good one!!


nikv said:


> Well, if we wait it out long enough, the virens will develop Stockholm Syndrome and bond with the gunman.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 19, 2010)

nikv said:


> Well, if we wait it out long enough, the virens will develop Stockholm Syndrome and bond with the gunman.



Given enough time it will become Folie à deux, 

madness I say, madness :evil:


----------



## etex (Jan 19, 2010)

Perhaps it will, Leo! If I knew what Folie a deux meant!


Leo Schordje said:


> Given enough time it will become Folie à deux,
> 
> madness I say, madness :evil:


----------



## Renegayde (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL I had to go look it up

from the French for "a madness shared by two") is a rare psychiatric syndrome in which a symptom of psychosis (particularly a paranoid or delusional belief) is transmitted from one individual to another


----------



## etex (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL! Thanks!! Get it now!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 19, 2010)

Renegayde said:


> LOL I had to go look it up
> 
> from the French for "a madness shared by two") is a rare psychiatric syndrome in which a symptom of psychosis (particularly a paranoid or delusional belief) is transmitted from one individual to another



Sort of like the enabling that is done here...


----------

